# Emirates ID Validity & Renewal



## stamboy (Apr 1, 2013)

I read on one website and newspaper article that if a spouse or child with residence visa and Emirates ID (sponsored by their spouse) is out of the country for 180 days then their ID gets cancelled.

Does anyone know:

1/ If this is true
2/ Is it 180 days within a specified time limit or 180 consecutive days?
3/ Are there any rules around renewing residence visas and Emirates IDs for spouse sponsored spouses and children around the amount of days you are required to spend in Dubai?

Many thanks


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

If you are out of the country for longer your visa is automatically cancelled, regardless of who your sponsor is.


----------



## stamboy (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. If said person had spent say 150 days out of the country starting say Jan 1 2015 and then say another 50 days in Sept 2015 would the ID be revoked as it exceeds a total of 180 days or not because its not 180 consecutive days?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

As long as they come in the day before the six months are up every six months, there should be no issue. Don't leave it until the actual day itself. Don't count the day the visa was issued, start the count from the next day to be on the safe side.


----------



## stamboy (Apr 1, 2013)

Many thanks just to be clear is it the starting date of the residence visa (which is in the passport) you're referring to or the date the Emirates ID started as they are issued on two different dates.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

As far as I am aware, the EID card has nothing to do with it. Why not call Immigration and check?


----------



## stamboy (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks again.

Will do just wondered if anyone on here knew as its the weekend they're closed


----------

